# 230V AC über 3poligen Leistungsschütz



## Kistecola (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

in einer kleinen Maschinensteuerung haben wir einen Frequenzumrichter mit leistungsschütz. der FU hat eine Netzspannung von 230V AC (Schuko-Stecker). Die Versorgungsspannung des FU wird über einen Leistungsschütz zu- und abgeschaltet.

Meine Frage: Wie muss ich einen 3poligen Leistungsschütz belegen, wenn ich nur 230V AC 1polig habe?

L1 - T1 +230
L2 - T2 frei
L3 - T3 Neutralleiter?

oder wird +230 über alle 3 pole geschliffen?
oder +230 über l1-t2 und Neutral über l3-t3?

Über eine Antwort würde ich mich sehr freuen!


----------



## Ampel (25 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,

bin zwar nur ein kleiner Elektriker Praktikant!

Aber  nach meinem Wissen sollte der Nulleiter nicht geschaltet werden!

Wegen Fi Schalter und so!

Gruss

Und die Phase normal über einem Pol!


----------



## 1985zottel (25 Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde den Neutralleiter auch nicht zwingend über das Schütz schalten.
Die Phase kannst du über nur einen Kontakt oder aber schleifen, das ist egal.

Ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass sie 3 Kontakte parallel geschaltet waren, damit sinkt dann die Last am einzelnen Kontakt und man kann ein kleineres Schütz nehmen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2012)

Ich würde allpolig schalten, also L1 und N, da durch den Schukostecker nicht festgelegt werden
kann wo die Phase L1 ist. Ein schleifen über den dritten Kontakt ist nicht erforderlich, diese wird 
bei Bimetallschaltgeräten (zb Motorschutzschaltern; Motorschutzrelais) gemacht um eine gleichmäßige 
auslastung damit eine Schieflast nich zur Auslösung führt.


----------



## IBFS (25 Oktober 2012)

Kistecola schrieb:


> oder wird +230 über alle 3 pole geschliffen?



Es ist gängige Praxis den L1 über alle drei Kontakte (aber bitte immer in der gleichen Flussrichtung) zu schleifen.

Wenn man unbedingt N schalten will bzw. muss (z.B. in Frankreich Vorschrift) dann geht das nur mit einem passenden Schütz, 
wo auch N aufgedruckt ist. Dieser hat dann 4 Schaltkontakte bzw.  2 Kontakte  (L1 -  L2/N)

Alle anderen Möglichkeiten würde ich unter Pfusch einordnen wollen.

Frank


----------



## IBFS (25 Oktober 2012)

1985zottel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gesehen, *dass sie 3 Kontakte parallel geschaltet waren*, damit sinkt dann die Last am einzelnen Kontakt und man kann ein kleineres Schütz nehmen.



Und was ist, wenn die drei Kontakte nicht exakt gleichzeitig schließen?     Das ist eine wirklich abenteuerliche Variante  ;-)

Frank


----------



## Ampel (25 Oktober 2012)

Ich bleibe dabei!

Ich schalte bei meinen Sachen nie den Nulleiter ausser am Fi Schalter!


----------



## IBFS (25 Oktober 2012)

Ampel schrieb:


> Ich schalte bei meinen Sachen nie den Nulleiter ausser am Fi Schalter!



Solange du mit deiner Meinung in Deutschland bleibst, solange ist ja alles in Ordnung  ;-)

Frank


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2012)

Ampel schrieb:


> Ich bleibe dabei!
> 
> Ich schalte bei meinen Sachen nie den Nulleiter ausser am Fi Schalter!



Lieber Praktikant der FI Schutzschalter muß vor der Stckdose sitzen, in der später
der Schuckostecker gesteckt wird.....warte ich mal dir ein ASCII Bild


Sicherung -> Zähler -> Leistungschalter -> _*FI*_ -> Sicherung -{lange Leitung}- Steckdose -> Schuckostecker -> Schütz -> FU = Motor


----------



## Ampel (25 Oktober 2012)

So meinte ich das auch!

Das ist mir auch klar!


----------



## MSB (25 Oktober 2012)

Also ich würde in dem Fall ganz klar den N mitschalten, und das auch mit jedem x-beliebigen passend dimensionierten Schütz,
warum das jetzt auch nur sowas ähnliches wie Pfusch sein sollte, wenn auf dem Kontakt nicht "N" steht ist mir wahrlich nicht klar.
Der Kontakt ist eindeutig bezeichnet, eindeutig im Schaltplan und gut is.

Fakt ist: Das ganze ist definitiv nicht verboten, und bei Gerätschaften wie Frequenzumrichtern sogar sehr sinnvoll.
Der Schütz ist Zwangsgeführt, und somit kann auch nicht "nur" der Neutralleiter geschaltet werden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## rostiger Nagel (25 Oktober 2012)

Ampel schrieb:


> So meinte ich das auch!
> 
> Das ist mir auch klar!



Warum schreibst du dann vorher so ein Quatsch?


----------



## Sinix (26 Oktober 2012)

1985zottel schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon gesehen, dass sie 3 Kontakte parallel geschaltet waren, damit sinkt dann die Last am einzelnen Kontakt und man kann ein kleineres Schütz nehmen.



Die bessere Lösung ist ein ausreichend dimensionierter Schütz, 
beim paralell schalten erhöht sich die Gefahr das ein Kontakt mal kleben bleibt um Faktor 3.


----------



## dentech (26 Oktober 2012)

Hi,

ich würde auch L1 und N schalten, das mit dem Verbot von N schalten schwirrt mir auch noch im Kopf rum. Ist aber glaub ich so gemeint das du nicht nur den N schalten darfst. In deinem Fall weißt du nicht wo der N oder L sitzt.

Tschö dennis


----------



## nutellahase (26 Oktober 2012)

Also ich habe es auch schon oft gesehen, dass bei einem Schütz die ersten zwei Kontake "in Serie" geschalten werden und am dritten Kontakt der Neutralleiter geschalten wird! Was es aber bringen soll die Kontakte durchzuschleifen muss mir bitte mal einer erklären!


----------



## MSB (26 Oktober 2012)

nutellahase schrieb:


> Also ich habe es auch schon oft gesehen, dass bei einem Schütz die ersten zwei Kontake "in Serie" geschalten werden und am dritten Kontakt der Neutralleiter geschalten wird! Was es aber bringen soll die Kontakte durchzuschleifen muss mir bitte mal einer erklären!


Bringen in des Wortes wahrsten Sinne tut das elektrisch gar nichts,
hauptächlich macht man das mit dem Hintergedanken einer gleichmäßigen thermischen Belastung der Kontakte.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## nutellahase (26 Oktober 2012)

Ok, das dachte ich mir schon aber bei einem Schütz (der natürlich ausreichend dimensioniert ist) sollte es egal sein! Wenn das Schaltvermögen eines Leistungskontakts z.B. 10A beträgt und ich eine 230V Last über den Schütz anschließe dessen Nennstrom bei z.B. 2A liegt fließt somit nur ein Fünftel des Stromes über den Kontakt. Glaube kaum das es dadurch zu einer Kontaktverschweißung kommen kann.


----------



## Tigerente1974 (26 Oktober 2012)

dentech schrieb:


> ...das mit dem Verbot von N schalten schwirrt mir auch noch im Kopf rum...



Sinn so eines "Verbots" liegt wohl darin, dass der "offene" N ggf. Spannung führt, wenn die Phase nicht mitgeschaltet wird. Und viele neigen dazu, den N als "ungefährlich" zu betrachten weil er üblicherweise kein Potential gegen Masse hat.

Aber ob so etwas jetzt in der Norm steht... ?


----------



## Maggi (28 Oktober 2012)

Welchen Frequenzumrichter verwendest du?
Unter Umständen wird dein FI oder besser gesagt RCD sowieso auslösen...


----------



## Kistecola (31 Oktober 2012)

als FU wird ein Toshiba VF-S15S 2007PL verwendet.

mal schauen, was die mir als hersteller sagen.

ich werde es wohl aber so machen, dass ich L und N schalte, da dank schuko-steckdose ja nie ganz klar ist, wo N und L ist... wenn jemand "falschrum" einsteckt habe ich ja L am FU ohne N, das wäre eher schlecht für Wartungsarbeiten etc...


Trotzdem schonmal vielen Dank für alle Antworten!


----------



## element. (31 Oktober 2012)

Lieber Praktikant Ampel, eine wichtige Hausaufgabe fürs lange Wochenende: Unterschied zwischen Neutralleiter und Nullleiter lernen und verstehen!


----------

